# Looking for a squat in California.



## zaman_27 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi I came to California a few weeks back to get away from the cold of england. I was staying in hostels,but have now run out of all money,and am homeless. being homeless aint too much fun in America. I want to know if anybody can let me join a cool squat in Los angeles (or surrounding areas,such as San francisco)? I have squatted for about 2 years in London and know all the traditionss of squatting. i have met a few American squatters in London and liked them a lot. Looking forward to some help. Thanks folks.


----------



## IOWACORE (Jan 13, 2012)

never been to LA. San francisco is ok to squat in but with property value being so high, owners are a lot more attentive to their houses, and dont like to leave them abandoned for too long. Oakland is great though, tons of abandoned shit. if your just looking for temporary housing or a good starting point in the bay area? try "homes not jails" san Francisco. or ask around. ask people on the street. its very common in the bay, not sure about LA, but who knows? talk to the dirty kids and punks and you might get lucky. 

best of luck to you!


----------



## zaman_27 (Jan 13, 2012)

Like i said,being homeless in an uber-capitalistic society like America ain't no fun. So I would be so grateful if somebody would give mt eh adress of a specific squat i could joing in California. Thanks.


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 13, 2012)

Ho to Hellarity house in Oakland. they are facing eviction right now and could use a hand maybe. Maybe they are done by the time you get there though.


----------



## Pheonix (Jan 13, 2012)

squatting ain't as acceptable here as it is in Europe. not many squatters want to publish the location of their squat over the internet for many very good reasons. like it was mentioned earlier your best bet is to ask around on the streets.

http://www.homesnotjailssf.org/wb/


----------



## FLoP (Jan 13, 2012)

There is an empty house on the water front in Santa Monica. It's half a km to the north of the Santa Monica pier. It's the only one there. Super temp tho like a night or three a week. It's right on the beach. Other than that ask the kids in Venice or the ones on Hollywood blvd. I know sleep spots in the area, but no legit squats. And if you are in hollywood look up My Friends Place. It's a drop in center on Hollywood blvd. food, showers, socks and a nice spot to chill for a minute. The have health services too and shit like that. Tell em you are under 23 and looking for a job. They will give you free bus tokens that way. Stay safe


----------



## luciferchrist (Jan 13, 2012)

HEllarity surely could use more foreigners


----------



## zaman_27 (Jan 14, 2012)

well if a person dont want to publish the adrss of the squat over the internet then just send me a private message. thanks.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 14, 2012)

zaman_27 said:


> well if a person dont want to publish the adrss of the squat over the internet then just send me a private message. thanks.


If I were law enforcement/code enforcement whatever and I wanted to get an address real easy in my city what am I going to do? Ask kids on the street? No, I can't pull that off,
they'll see my fancy car, paunch belly and nice clothes. Hmmmmm... So what's a fatass working stiff going to do in this case? I'm going to ask on StP and act like a cool kid, they
will never see it coming until their squat gets shut down. So, maybe go to a neighborhood that has kids that you might like to talk to and talk to them (in person). I'm not trying to be
an asshole, it comes naturally.


----------



## zaman_27 (Jan 16, 2012)

ok, you're so paranoid that you have a squat,but you dont want to publish the adress online or even message it to me in private,then the only other option is fir us to meet up in person and hjave a coffee in order for you to work out if i'm genuine or not. failing all that i can show you my many posts from the UK squatting site;'ASS',. my username there is the same as my one on this site. but to be frank you're all being too paranoid for your own good. elvis sang suspicious minds,not paranoid minds.
by the way, its pretty cold at night here in la,so please someone rescue me ASAP.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 16, 2012)

zaman_27 said:


> ok, you're so paranoid that you have a squat,but you dont want to publish the adress online or even message it to me in private,then the only other option is fir us to meet up in person and hjave a coffee in order for you to work out if i'm genuine or not. failing all that i can show you my many posts from the UK squatting site;'ASS',. my username there is the same as my one on this site. but to be frank you're all being too paranoid for your own good. elvis sang suspicious minds,not paranoid minds.
> by the way, its pretty cold at night here in la,so please someone rescue me ASAP.


 
This is fucking hilarious. I'm not sure how your U.K. authorities see the squatting scene. Here in the U.S., I'm sure it is much different and to advertise one's house is to risk losing it. If I had many places to go, maybe I wouldn't sweat it. I'm paranoid only to the extent that I get to keep my house and am certainly not mentally ill. You're in Los Angeles and you think its cold? HaHA! I don't wish you ill brother. It doesn't take a genius to stay warm in L.A., maybe the outside stuff isn't for you. Suck dix for $$ for a plane ticket to Hawaii? It'll get cold there too, but at least you'll be outta L.A.


----------



## zaman_27 (Jan 27, 2012)

right now I'm in santa monica. does anyone want to hook up and look for any empty buildings?


----------



## zaman_27 (Jan 27, 2012)

sorry, i didnt read the whole thread and missed the part about the empty house on the santa monica pier. does anyone want to meet me and check it out?


----------



## nameless (Sep 27, 2012)

zaman_27 said:


> Like i said,being homeless in an uber-capitalistic society like America ain't no fun. So I would be so grateful if somebody would give mt eh adress of a specific squat i could joing in California. Thanks.


 
fuck me if im wrong..but isn't london one of the most expensive places in the world? something like 2000 pounds for a week in a 4 star hotel, they capitalize the most off of tourists, but yes new york and california are among the most overpriced places as well, too many people


----------



## bardamu (Sep 27, 2012)

zaman_27 said:


> Like i said,being homeless in an uber-capitalistic society like America ain't no fun. So I would be so grateful if somebody would give mt eh adress of a specific squat i could joing in California. Thanks.


 
Classic entitled european attitude (;


----------



## freeranger (Oct 1, 2012)

wish we were more 'entitled' here.


----------



## Peanut butter (Oct 11, 2012)

lol california, being cold, hahaha


----------

